# Day 65 - no AF!!??? Help



## jo240678 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all

Don't know if I am posting in right area but need some advice.  I had my first failed IVF cycle in December (OTD 10th Dec but withdrawal bleed started on 8th December.)  This was a really heavy bleed which lasted about 14 days, totally different from my usual period which is normally only about 3 days.  At clinic review I was told this was normal and to wait until my next regular period before considering FET.  I am now on day 65 and there is NO sign of AF at all.  I had been using digital ovulation kits and got positive on 25th Jan, so reckoning on my usual 28 day cycle, she should really have put in an appearance by now but no sign but more worryingly no premenstrual symptoms at all! Could I have had LH surge but no ovulation this month?  Is this normal to have went so long without a period after a failed cycle?  Should I be contacting clinic for further scan to see what's happening?  I've tried to remain as calm as possible as thought stress might be affecting also but I have now told my employer I am having treatment and that I would be hoping to have transfer soon and am just struggling with the loss of control quite badly just now. 

Joanne


----------



## sarahrose1981 (Feb 21, 2013)

hello 

i am in similar position to you, i had FET in November 2012 and on the 17th december the blood test was negative, so all med were stopped, i had AF on 19 december which was 5 days instead of the usual 3 and it was heavier than usual too. after i was 3 wks late for AF in january i went to see the doctor at clinic, who said this was nothing to worry about but advised it could be a weight issue or pre menopause i would mind the later if i was thta age, i'm 31. Doctor said if i miss a second one the he will runs some tests, februarys AF hasn't come either. the next app is on 11th march the next af is due around the 13.03. i have been doing hpts once a week and they're negative even though i have bloating, cramps on and off and nausea and heartburn . i have got to the stage where i fretting because i think there something wrong. after the first IVF fresh cycle we had a 4 week wait and then because they would **** me to lose some weight i have no idea when i'm have the next FET. i know this does really help anythingbut i would advise going to see your GP/ doctor at clinic.

sarah


----------



## jo240678 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Sarah

Thanks for replying.  AF finally showed two days after I posted which was such a relief.  Had my FET on 03/03/13 so just trying to sit it out now.  Fingers crossed!!

Joanne


----------

